# SAP Brochure Pics



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Post 1 of 2 ......For anyone who wants the SAP Brochure but can't find one, I have made copies of mine for anyone who would like to download them and make your own brochure. 2 different posts....Too many pics for one post. The last pic in this series is a pic from page 29 of the 05' GTO advertising booklet that shows the Magnaflow stamp on the one exhaust tip.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*SAP Brochure pics 2 of 2*


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I had seen the Magnaflow stamp on the quad tip exhaust for the SAP package on the internet. If the single tip system was Magnaflow, wonder why there stamp was not on the tips. Well, its a good thing, cuz I'm Flowmaster nowarty:


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Judge...THANK you...you ARE The MAN!...I had hoped when I printed that response on another thread you might make this available...I lucked into my SAP GTO just about a year ago today and no one at the dealership knew much about it other than what they_* wanted*_ to charge me for it...THANKS!
Bill


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

sometimes when GM specs a part from manufacturers, they are only able to put the GM part number on it...the Magnaflows on our SAP GTOs are off the shelf (so to speak) Magnaflow parts...not Magnaflow, made for GM...I had a GM that came with Walker mufflers from GM (so I was told) but Walker was only able to put on the GM part number...when I replaced them (early days before stainless exhausts we see so much of today) I used Walker and they were the same mufflers (same custom twin tips not attached to the muffler with clamps) but since I got them from Walker, they had the Walker name on them...
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You're most Welcome. They're not the best pics. The brochure is over sized for an average scanner so when I scanned them I got some shadowing on some. I combined pages 2&3 into one page where it says 2005. You could actually print them out on 8x10 photo paper and give it a more realistic look.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I really appreciate it...
Bill


----------

